# Calceolaria uniflora?



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone had any information on this plant and knew of a good source for plant or seed


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

I just spent 30 minutes in vain trying to find a trustworthy source for this plant or seeds. It is a plant I was also interested in a while back but it's very elusive. It is very popular among rock gardeners and alpine enthusiasts, and just like any rare or hard to find plant, it seems that the europeans always have them.
For the U.S., I would recommend you try the following avenues to get a trail on it:

Post in the wanted section or trade section or seeds section etc, or simply go to one of the general forums and ask around.
The GardenWeb Forums - GardenWeb

Email the folks at Siskiyou Rare Plant Nursery . They don't carry the plant but they may be able to get it for you or point you to a supplier. I have had good experiences with this nursery.

Hope some of that is helpful.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

flyingSquirrel said:


> I just spent 30 minutes in vain trying to find a trustworthy source for this plant or seeds. It is a plant I was also interested in a while back but it's very elusive. It is very popular among rock gardeners and alpine enthusiasts, and just like any rare or hard to find plant, it seems that the europeans always have them.
> For the U.S., I would recommend you try the following avenues to get a trail on it:
> 
> Post in the wanted section or trade section or seeds section etc, or simply go to one of the general forums and ask around.
> ...


i actually found two sources in the US that claimed to regularly carry it; one was an ebay vendor, and the other was just some vendor I found via google (both selling seed). Don't have experience with either, and lost the book marks when my hard drive died last week. 

Eventually I'll get back on the case and try to contact them about availability (both had it listed as currently out of stock), and will share what I find

PS the flowers on it are pretty amazing, but couldn't find much on it's care and blooming requirements, besides that it likes rocky soil and kept cool


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> i actually found two sources in the US that claimed to regularly carry it; one was an ebay vendor, and the other was just some vendor I found via google (both selling seed). Don't have experience with either, and lost the book marks when my hard drive died last week.
> 
> Eventually I'll get back on the case and try to contact them about availability (both had it listed as currently out of stock), and will share what I find
> 
> PS the flowers on it are pretty amazing, but couldn't find much on it's care and blooming requirements, besides that it likes rocky soil and kept cool


Thanks for the update. Sorry to hear about your hard drive failing. Just found this on ebay, maybe it's the one you found? Looks like it's in stock and people are bidding on it... Rare, unusual Darwin's Slipper Flower! - Calceolaria uniflora - Adorable blooms! | eBay

Here's a photo I just took of a page in one of my rock garden plant books. This plant is most likely a hybrid of C. uniflora and some other species, but either way its horticultural needs should be about the same. Check the text in the pic for details










By the way I am totally into rare plants, A LOT. I love gardening and I particularly like rock garden and alpine plants, rarities, oddities, dwarf plants, etc etc.

Hope some of this helps, and let me know how things go!

PS not sure if you're interested in seeing my garden but if so here you go https://picasaweb.google.com/mschwartzy123/Garden?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCMqz3NjziditxQE&feat=directlink


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

flyingSquirrel said:


> Thanks for the update. Sorry to hear about your hard drive failing. Just found this on ebay, maybe it's the one you found? Looks like it's in stock and people are bidding on it... Rare, unusual Darwin's Slipper Flower! - Calceolaria uniflora - Adorable blooms! | eBay
> 
> Here's a photo I just took of a page in one of my rock garden plant books. This plant is most likely a hybrid of C. uniflora and some other species, but either way its horticultural needs should be about the same. Check the text in the pic for details
> 
> ...


Yeah, that is exactly the seller I was referring to. Though I doubt I will bid on this particular plant, and will probably use the opportunity to see what the going rate is. If it turns out to be rather high, might just try to get some seed.

PS thanks for the info and pics


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful Garden, mate


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

You may be able to get seed from a couple in South America that collects seed of all sorts of different plants for rock gardens. Flores and Watson. They don't have a website but if you google Flores and Watson seed you should come up with an email. They usually have some interesting things on their lists like Calciolarias an the realy cool but very hard to grow roseolate violets. 
Jim


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> Beautiful Garden, mate


Thank you


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

over 40 bucks with almost 5 days left.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Haaaaaaa!!!!! Fouuunddd iit! Plant Catalogue

Plant is cheap. Min order and shipping are EXPENSIVE. However you might find some other seeds and plants that you like

Also here is how I found it http://nargs.org/index.php?option=com_weblinks&view=category&id=39%3Awl-cat-nursss&Itemid=59


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

flyingSquirrel said:


> Haaaaaaa!!!!! Fouuunddd iit! Plant Catalogue
> 
> Plant is cheap. Min order and shipping are EXPENSIVE. However you might find some other seeds and plants that you like
> 
> Also here is how I found it Nurseries - Seed Sources


Nice score~!!! 

PS I was having a bit of trouble making sense of their catalog, is that seed they had listed for 6 dollars, or plants?


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> Nice score~!!!
> 
> PS I was having a bit of trouble making sense of their catalog, is that seed they had listed for 6 dollars, or plants?


It's plants! They have a seed catalog and a plant catalog and that was linked to the plant one. Nice!


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I purchased some cactus from beaver creek this year and was very happy with what they sent however they can sometimes be slow to return emails. They are located in Canada so like flyingsquirrel said pricey on shipping. Good luck.
Jim


----------

